# Which Style



## celtic bhoy (Aug 31, 2005)

I have gained an interest in traditional karate and fancy giving it a go.

In my area there is a JKA Shotokan school and a new Goju Ryu school that is opening this week.

As I'm completely ignorant about both styles (my previous experience has been ITF TKD), which would be the the more complete system to learn.

Any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2005)

There are many, many variants of Goju ryu. I think Okinawan Goju ryu is preferable to Shotokan, which is a simplified form of the original Okinawan systems. Others will disagree! They'll say Shotokan is appropriately streamlined. As a rule, Japanese karate is more linear and more powerful, with deeper stances, and Okinawan karate is relatively more circular, with more upright stances and a clearer Chinese influence.

 As always, check out both as the instructor and how he or she trains it is the biggest factor. All things being equal, I find the Okinawan styles more interesting and more practical, with a greater variety of techniques, so if it's Okinawan Goju, I'd recommend that.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 1, 2005)

Goju!

I am biased of course, my Goju Sensei rocked, and I was able to have a seminar with Shihan Morio Higaonna, after all the kenpo seniors that I have met he is still my impression of what a "grandmaster" should be.

Lamont


----------



## still learning (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello, My Shotokan Sensi was also teaching us Goju ryu Kata's.  Both are very close in training. 

 Main thing is the Teacher.....attend several class of each (watch) then trust your instincts and go with that.....it is not the System but the Instuctor who will make the difference in your learning. ...........Aloha


----------



## Drac (Sep 1, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Main thing is the Teacher.....attend several class of each (watch) then trust your instincts and go with that.....it is not the System but the Instuctor who will make the difference in your learning. ...........Aloha


Very important!!! I myself studied Shorin-Ryu..


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 1, 2005)

It comes down to several factors that are somewhat more important than the styles themselves, since both styles are well-established.  

Take a bit of time to watch, or even train, in a class or two.  Most dojos will allow you to take one or two free classes to see if you like it.  Watch the intermediate and advanced classes, and have an open and honest chat with the chief instructor of the school.  Ask about what the program entails, and what they expect of you.  

Take some time to look at the students as well.  Look at their attitudes, their focus, dedication, etc.  Are they in line with what you would want? 

After you've visited each dojo, you may also want to do a bit of background checking on the instructors, if you want to be sure about their histories.


----------



## searcher (Sep 1, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> It comes down to several factors that are somewhat more important than the styles themselves, since both styles are well-established.
> 
> Take a bit of time to watch, or even train, in a class or two. Most dojos will allow you to take one or two free classes to see if you like it. Watch the intermediate and advanced classes, and have an open and honest chat with the chief instructor of the school. Ask about what the program entails, and what they expect of you.
> 
> ...


Good advice!!!!   This is what you need to do to get what YOU are wanting in a traditional school.


----------

